# Size of Powerheads??



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am working on setting up a 40 gallon breeder reef tank. I only plan on having soft coral and maybe a select few LPS. I will also have a couple beginner fish, if that makes a difference. After talking with a few people, I don't think my powerheads are going to be powerful enough. I ordered 2 hydor 425s. I will try them out when they arrive, but I will send them back if they are too small. Should I get 2 hydor evolution 550 pumps, 2 hydor evolution 750 pumps, or 1 hydor evolution 550 and 1 hydor evolution 750?


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have decided to go with one koralia 750 and one koralia 550. My thought is, the two different powerhead sizes will provide a stonger flow on one side of the tank for my lps and a lighter flow on the other for my soft corals.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

bigfish93 said:


> I have decided to go with one koralia 750 and one koralia 550. My thought is, the two different powerhead sizes will provide a stonger flow on one side of the tank for my lps and a lighter flow on the other for my soft corals.


 Thats not how it works, the flow will be strong through the tank as counter current hits in the middle.


----------

